# 7 GSD's up for adoption or foster...



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Magnificent Mutts Rescue just took in 7 GSD's that were left to fend for themselves without food or water. They have one picture on Facebook and will be putting up more. Attached is one if the dogs.


http://www.german shepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=133969&stc=1&d=1384218308


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

They have updated listings for dog #s 2, 4, 5, & 7:
Magnificent Mutts


----------

